# Sheffield ferret rescue



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

*hi i run the Sheffield ferret rescue and currently have a few long stay ferrets needing homes sadly we dont know all there ages but do get handled daily. They are friendly and will make great pets indoor or out door We also have some kits from last year still looking for homes so if any of you would like to adopt one of the ferrets here at the rescue or would like to see what we have please contact us. All ferrets are health checked and ready to go pending castration / spaying and chipping. if anyone has ferrets they can no longer look after or find one please don't hesitate to ring us and we will try and put u in contact with your local ferret rescue. 
*


please check my signature for more info


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

have a bump on me.
keep up the good work
(make your tx bigger tho i could hardly read it)


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

Its a great site - the rescues look gorgeous, but the dogs would not approve of me addng more animals to the madhouse.


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

Not all members have ferrets some are reading up asking questions, finding out about them. Any one is welcome we are friendley


----------

